# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  Καλλιθέα OLSR Confederation - #4444

## sokratisg

Έπειτα από το σημερινό meeting κομβούχων Καλλιθέας αποφασίσαμε να μπούμε στην διαδικασία ενοποιήσης της Καλλιθέας κάτω από ένα κοινό OLSR Confederation.

*Για το κλείσιμο κύκλων θα ξεκινήσουν δοκιμές με τα παρακάτω λινκ:

EOS-sokratisg
sw1jra-BaBiz
bill66-σε αναζήτηση
*
*Το AS θα είναι το υπαριθμόν 4444*, το οποίο είναι το παλαιό nodeid του κόμβου "mew_2".

Πρέπει να μπει quagga στους κόμβους EOS, mew και Seaman.

Για οτιδήποτε αφορά το παρόν Confederation παρακαλώ να σχολιάζετε εδώ και μόνο εδώ.

----------


## manoskol

Καλη αρχη ....  ::  
Ενα πλάνο - σχεδιο θα βοηθουσε απο το να ψαχνουμε στο wind  ::

----------


## EOS

> Έπειτα από το σημερινό meeting κομβούχων Καλλιθέας αποφασίσαμε να μπούμε στην διαδικασία ενοποιήσης της Καλλιθέας κάτω από ένα κοινό OLSR Confederation.
> 
> *Για το κλείσιμο κύκλων θα ξεκινήσουν δοκιμές με τα παρακάτω λινκ:
> 
> EOS-sokratisg
> sw1jra-BaBiz
> 
> *
> *Το AS θα είναι το υπαριθμόν 4444*, το οποίο είναι το παλαιό nodeid του κόμβου "mew_2".
> ...


Υποθέτω, ότι η λογική για τα 2 παραπάνω λινκς, είναι EOS και BaBiz να αποκτήσουμε 2ο λινκ στην Καλλιθέα, οπότε να μπορούμε να μπούμε στο OLSR confderation, σωστά?

Μίλησα και με τον BaBiz και εχουμε να αντιπροτείνουμε απευθείας λινκ

EOS-BaBiz

(ο BaBiz έχει σκανάρει και με βλέπει) - οπότε αν δεν υπάρχει άλλο πρόβλημα, μετά τις γιορτές θα το φτιάξουμε και αυτό...

----------


## sokratisg

1ον) Που τον βρήκες πουλάκι μου τον χώρο στον ιστό και θα βγάλεις με Babiz που είναι στην ίδια ευθεία με εμένα!?  ::   ::  (πλάκα κάνω)

2ον) Αν και εφόσον βγει αυτό το λινκ τότε το μόνο που απομένει για να μπει και ο Seaman σε έναν όμορφο κύκλο είναι να βγει κάποιο λινκ του στυλ Seaman-sw1jra ή και με τους μελλοντικούς και πολλά υποσχόμενους bill66-priestjim.

Εάν γίνουν όλα αυτά τότε πιστεύω ότι θα είμαστε τέλειοι από θέμα εναλλακτικών μιας και θα δημιουργηθούν τα εξής κυκλάκια:



```
EOS-Babiz-halek-mew-sw1jra-sokratisg-Seaman-bill66-priestjim-sokratisg-sw1jra-mew-EOS

sokratisg-Seaman-bill66-priestjim-sokratisg

sw1jra-mew-halek-Babiz-EOS-.....
```

Πάντως πιστεύω ότι μένει ανοιχτή ακόμα μια εναλλακτική γραμμή 

```
sokratisg-EOS-mew-sw1jra-sokratisg
```

πράγμα που θα βοηθούσε αρκετά.

----------


## halek

δυστυχώς το νέο scan δεν το έχω κάνει ακόμα αλλά τον seaman τον πιάνω 99%... επλίζω μέχρι το νέο έτος να το έχω κάνει... αν χρειάζεται βέβαια...

----------


## pantdimi

μπορω να βοηθησω καπου συντοπιτες μου??

----------


## sokratisg

Έφτιαξα έναν πρόχειρο χάρτη σχετικά με το ποια λινκς παίζουν αυτή τη στιγμή, ποια πρέπει να παίξουν και ποια θα ήταν καλό να παίξουν.

*Legend*
i) Με μαύρο είναι τα λινκ που παίζουν αυτή τη στιγμή
ii) Με κόκκινο είναι τα λινκ που πρέπει να παίξουν για να κλείσουν οι πρώτοι κύκλοι και να ξεκινήσει το OLSR Confederation.
iii) Με πράσσινο είναι τα λινκ που παίζουν αυτή τη στιγμή και τρέχουν OLSR.



_*Ο κόμβος pantpant είναι ακόμα μέσα μέχρι να γίνουν και οι τελευταίες διαπιστεύσεις σχετικά με την οπτική του επαφή με κάποιον από τους λοιπούς κόμβους._

----------


## halek

ωραίος... μόλις αναρρώσω, γιατί η ίωση με γυροφέρνει καμια βδομάδα, θα κάνω ένα scan της προκοπής να δω τι πιάνω γιατί στο τελευταίο που έκανα έπιασα μόνο τον sw1jra... απλά πρέπει να δω από ποιο μέρος της ταράτσας πιάνω ποιον...

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν μπορώ να τον δω τον χάρτη...




```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute ns0.sokratisg.ns.awmn
traceroute to ns0.sokratisg.ns.awmn (10.32.49.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.418 ms  0.413 ms  0.351 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  4.545 ms  1.717 ms  1.708 ms
 3  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)  18.633 ms  8.589 ms  2.655 ms
 4  gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.89)  4.241 ms !N  35.016 ms !N  24.807 ms !N
```



```
*  10.32.49.0/24    10.80.195.113                          0 23 10853 4016 i
*>                  10.26.35.182                           0 10853 4016 i
```


Όλα τα λεφτά ε;  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Γ@μ@ τ@ !!! αχχαααχαχαχαχ!!!! Άντε σήκωσε το λινκ με sv1aiz να ξεφύγουμε από την λαίλαπα του routing.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Μωρε να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν θα το καταλάβει και κανείς..

Θα πάρω 5 routes από τον Σπύρο και τα υπόλοιπα όλα από το confederation  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Αν και ακόμα δεν έχει κάτι αντιπροσωπευτικό από το OLSR της Καλλιθέας, να ενημερώσω ότι αναβαθμίστηκε το http://status.kallithea.awmn με νέες εγγραφές και χάρτες. 
Προστέθηκαν οι κόμβοι pantpant & halek. Σε αναμονή είναι η ενεργοποίηση του snmp από τον mew για να βγουν και τα δικά του στατιστικά στον αέρα. Επίσης έχω στείλει ανάλογο ενημερωτικό pm και στον BaBiZ.

Επόμενο βήμα είναι να στηθεί μια σελίδα που να τα παρουσιάζει όλα χωρίς login.

----------


## manoskol

> Έφτιαξα έναν πρόχειρο χάρτη σχετικά με το ποια λινκς παίζουν αυτή τη στιγμή, ποια πρέπει να παίξουν και ποια θα ήταν καλό να παίξουν.
> 
> *Legend*
> i) Με μαύρο είναι τα λινκ που παίζουν αυτή τη στιγμή
> ii) Με κόκκινο είναι τα λινκ που πρέπει να παίξουν για να κλείσουν κάποιοι κύκλοι.
> iii) Με κίτρινο είναι τα λινκ εκ των οποίων πρέπει να επιλέξουμε ποια θα βγάλουμε για να δημιουργήσουμε περισσότερους εκ των δύο κύκλων.
> 
> [b]*Χωρίς 1 τουλάχιστον κίτρινο δεν μπορούμε να εφαρμόσουμε OLSR μιας και δεν υπάρχει backup γραμμή για να ενώσει την πάνω πλευρά του σχήματος με την κάτω


Σωκράτη προτεινώ αν μαζευεις απόψεις και απεξω χωρις βεβαια να ξέρω ποσο ευκολο ειναι να γίνουν λινκ τα κιτρινα
6021-7626, 4016-3728,7051-588
Τα κόκκινα 6421-588, 3728-1317, ολα τα αλλα δεν χρειαζονται αν γίνουν τα παραπάνω
Γενικά προσπαθείστε τα igp link να εχουν τον κανόνα 2=<igp links<4
ωστε να μην υπερφορτονετε κάποιον κόμβο με παραπάνω απο 3 links
και να μοιρασετε τις διαδρομες, επισης τα τριγωνα δεν εχουν πόλυ νόημα...
 ::  (τον mew πάντως τον βλεπω με 4  ::  εκτος και αν μπορει να γινει
αντι για το 588-6421 το 1317-6421)

Υ.Γ Πληρώνω οσο οσο για ιδιαίτερα στο cacti weathermap... ποσο χρεωνεις
την voip/ωρα ,paypal ή πιστωτική?  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Μάνο ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση. Απλά μια επισήμανση πάνω στο θέμα των χρωμάτων. Το 6421-588 υπήρχε παλαιότερα, διακόπηκε για τεχνικούς λόγους και λέγαμε να το ενεργοποιήσουμε πάλι. Το 1317-3728 από ότι διαβάζω κιόλλας μάλλον είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο να βγει. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το 6421-7051.

Πάντως συμφωνώ με την άποψή σου περί κίτρινων λινκ (ότι εάν βγουν δεν είναι απαραίτητα τα κόκκινα). 
Δυστυχώς όμως δεν βλέπουμε όλοι όλους.  ::   :: 

Για το cacti/weathermap χρεώνω με το click.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## petzi

ευχή και κατάρα:
όχι περισσότερα από 3 hops εσωτερική διαδρομή!

καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## manoskol

Κλασσικα παρερμηνετικα..πως τα καταφερνω και γραφω δυσνοητα....
λεω οτι πρεπει να βγουν και τα εν λογω κιτρινα και αυτα τα δυο κοκκινα !!!!  ::

----------


## pantdimi

να κάνω την ενημέρωση οτι σε σχετικό σκαν βρηκα τον halek.....
Το σήμα δεν ηταν καλό αλλά διατηρώ την αισιοδοξια μου με καλυτερο εξοπλισμο και πιατο οτι θα γινει σωστη δουλεια!!  ::

----------


## halek

πρέπει να πω ότι η omni έχει μπει αρκετά ψηλά... θα είναι δύσκολο να μπει πιάτο εκεί, αλλά μπορώ πάντα να προσπαθήσω...

----------


## pantdimi

> πρέπει να πω ότι η omni έχει μπει αρκετά ψηλά... θα είναι δύσκολο να μπει πιάτο εκεί, αλλά μπορώ πάντα να προσπαθήσω...


  ::  
ειναι δυσκολο το φανταζομαι....αλλα αν βγει θα ειναι καλο για το olsr της Καλλιθεας...θα δουμε...

----------


## sokratisg

Το post με τον χάρτη ενημερώθηκε. 
Έπειτα από μια πετυχημένη συνάντηση σήμερα στο meeting Καλλιθέας, βγάλαμε επικοδομητικά συμπεράσματα σχετικά με την δομή που πρόκειται να πάρει η αρχική μορφή του OLSR Confederation Καλλιθέας. 

Να ευχαριστήσω τον manoskol για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές του μέσω τηλεφώνου σχετικά με την δομή του OLSR μας.  ::

----------


## pantdimi

πως το λενε πως το λενε ολοι μαζι και ο ψωριαρης χωρια κατι τετοιο μου θυμιζει το σχημα!!  ::   ::  (halek την αδεια γρηγοραα!  ::  )
Ωραιο η συναντηση και ειδα καινουρια μελη με πολλες προοπτικες  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Από σήμερα οι κόμβοι #4016 (sokratisg) #6421 (sw1jra) #7051 (Seaman) βρίσκονται σε τοπολογία OLSR Confederation.

*Να υπενθυμίσω ότι το BGP AS που πρέπει να έχουν τα εξωτερικά λινκ των κόμβων αυτών είναι το 4444.*

Σειρά έχουν και οι υπόλοιποι κόμβοι που είναι μέσα στο σχέδιο. Αναμένετε ανάρτηση των configurations όπως έχουν και παίζουν σε αυτούς τους 3 κόμβους.

Special thanx και μπράβο στον mojiro για το http://www.routing.awmn που με την συγκεκριμένη σελίδα βοήθησε στην εύρεση των κατάλληλων interfaces που χρειάζονται δήλωση στο olsrd.conf. Πολύ καλό εργαλείο και σίγουρα θα χρειάζεται συνέχεια στο μέλλον.  ::   ::  

Για την παρακολούθηση του χάρτη του OLSR μπορείτε να βλέπετε εδώ. Η εικόνα είναι από το http://www.routing.awmn.
Ας προσπαθήσουμε να τα συμμαζέψουμε όλα στο εκεί για αρχή.

Σε λίγες μέρες θα φτιάξω και έναν τοπικό OLSR χάρτη για περιπτώσεις failover αλλά και θέμα γοήτρου της περιοχής  ::  . Επίσης λίαν συντόμος θα φτιαχτεί και syslog server για όσους έχουν CF στον router τους  ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

Αντε καλη πραγματικη αρχη κλειστε ενα κύκλο γρήγορα....  ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Καλορίζικο!  ::

----------


## sokratisg

*Στη σελίδα http://status.kallithea.awmn προστέθηκε επιλογή για προβολή του χάρτη από το OLSR Confederation Καλλιθέας.*

Ο χάρτης χρίζει αρκετών βελτιώσεων (resize, χρώματα) απλά θέλω να προστεθούν και άλλοι μέσα έτσι ώστε να έχουμε μια πιο συνολική απεικόνιση.

Η ανανέωση του χάρτη γίνεται κάθε 60 δευτερόλεπτα.

----------


## sokratisg

*Στο http://status.kallithea.awmn προστέθηκε η δυνατότητα remote logging.*
Όποιος θέλει από το Kallithea OLSR Confed να βάζει τα remote log του router του και έτσι να απελευθερώνει την μνήμη/δίσκο του από τα log μηνύματα.
Έτσι θα αποφευχθούν τα φαινόμενα "φαγώματος" μνήμης από τα πολλά log του olsrd.

*Για να μπει όποιος θέλει από το OLSR Confed πρέπει να μου στείλει ένα pm και να του εξηγήσω τι πρέπει να κάνει.*
Τα log του καθενός δεν είναι προσβάσιμα από άλλους χρήστες παρά μόνο από τον κομβούχο ή από όποιον άλλο θέλει να ορίσει ο ίδιος. 

*Για λόγους demo έχω αφήσει τα Log των δύο router μου (sokratisg-zabon & sokratisg-bacon) προσβάσιμα από τους πάντες.
*
Για την χρήση της υπηρεσίας, κάνετε login στο site και πάτε στην καρτέλα με τίτλο "syslogs".

Τα credits για τον περιορισμό προβολής ανά χρήστη πάνε στον mojiro τον οποίο 1000ευχαριστώ!  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Σήμερα λύθηκαν κάποια προβλήματα που υπήρχαν στο OLSR μεταξύ των 2 routers του κόμβου μου μιας και υπήρχε μία περιττή δήλωση στα HNA του olsrd.conf που έκανε όλη την ζημιά στην ανταλλαγή valid routes.

Και για να μην αντιμετωπιστεί το ίδιο πρόβλημα πάλι, να επισυμάνω την αλλαγή:

Σε περίπτωση όπου, όπως το παρακάτω σχήμα, έχετε 2 routers σε έναν κόμβο τότε για να χρησιμοποιήσετε το olsr για iBGP στα HNA του 2ου router δεν δηλώνετε πάλι το c-class του κόμβου σας. Το σημείο εκείνο το αφήνετε κενό και απλά δηλώνετε στα interfaces το interface με το οποίο οι 2 router μιλάνε μεταξύ τους.

Παράδειγμα:

*Στον Router #2* στα HNA του olsrd.conf απλά δηλώνω τα subnet που δεν είναι στο OLSR confederation και με τα οποία έχω διασύνδεση (ασύρματη/ενσύρματη). Στα interfaces δηλώνω το eth0 έτσι ώστε οι Router1-Router2 να μιλάνε μεταξύ τους και τα wireless interfaces με τα οποία είμαι σε OLSR Confed.
*Στον Router #1* δηλώνω κανονικά στα HNA το c-class του κόμβου μου (10.32.49.0/2 ::  καθώς επίσης και τα subnet που δεν είναι στο OLSR confederation και με τα οποία έχω διασύνδεση (ασύρματη/ενσύρματη). Τα interfaces για το OLSR τα δηλώνω κανονικά χωρίς κάποια αλλαγή συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του eth3 με το οποίο επικοινωνούν οι Router1-Router2.

----------


## sokratisg

> Προσωρινά ο router του sw1jra βγαίνει εκτός του Confederation.
> 
> Μέχρι την Παρασκευή ελπίζω να έχει βρεθεί η αιτία για τα συνεχή reboot/halt που έχει τις τελευταίες μέρες ο router του.


Τελικά η αιτία βρέθηκε και σίγουρα δεν ήταν το olsr. Ο sw1jra είναι πάλι πλέον στο olsr confederation.

Σε αναμονή είναι ο mew και ακολουθούν οι αμέσως συνδεδεμένοι με αυτόν, halek/eos/babiz.

Άντε να βγει αυτός ο κύκλος! 

Τα λινκ Seaman-halek και EOS-BaBiz δεν πρέπει να είναι μακριά....  ::

----------


## sokratisg

*Στο OLSR Confederation από σήμερα και ο κόμβος #588 MEW.* ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ενημερώθηκε και ο χάρτης και στην αρχική σελίδα.

Άντε να κλείσουμε κανά κύκλο να ξεκινήσει το aggregation party!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Δεν θα προλαβαίνουμε να ρουτάρουμε!!!!

γίναμε ένας τεράστιος μαγνήτης μεταξύ ανατολής (Ν.Π) και δύσης!!!

----------


## papashark

> Δεν θα προλαβαίνουμε να ρουτάρουμε!!!!
> 
> γίναμε ένας τεράστιος μαγνήτης μεταξύ ανατολής (Ν.Π) και δύσης!!!


Welcome to the party  ::

----------


## manoskol

Κλειστε κανα κυκλο και γρηγορα....
ρε sokratisg αφου τα ειπαμε και τηλεφωνικα βγαλτε τα παλιοlink και μετα γυριστε .....  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> ρε sokratisg αφου τα ειπαμε και τηλεφωνικα βγαλτε τα παλιοlink και μετα γυριστε .....


Μάνο εμείς εδώ στο Τεννεσύ θέλουμε το routing μας να ωριμάζει αργά, με την ησυχία του...
Για αυτό πάμε με βήματα αργά αλλά δυνατά και χωρίς να αντιμετωπίζουμε τα προβλήματα που είχε ο Πειραιάς στο ξεκίνημά του.  ::

----------


## akops76

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> ρε sokratisg αφου τα ειπαμε και τηλεφωνικα βγαλτε τα παλιοlink και μετα γυριστε .....  
> 
> 
> Μάνο εμείς εδώ στο Τεννεσύ θέλουμε το routing μας να ωριμάζει αργά, με την ησυχία του...
> Για αυτό πάμε με βήματα αργά αλλά δυνατά και χωρίς να αντιμετωπίζουμε τα προβλήματα που είχε ο Πειραιάς στο ξεκίνημά του.



Mην του δίνεις σημασια Σωκράτη...
Ετσι γρινιάζει σε όλους.....θα συνηθίσεις....  ::  

Οσο για τον Πειραια, εμείς είμαστε σαν τους αμερικάνους...μπουκάρουμε..τα κάνουμε όλα άνω κάτω(αλλα αφγανιστάν, κτλ)...και στην συνέχεια οργανώνουμε 2ετες πρόγραμμα αναστήλωσης...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

θυμαμαι τοτε που ο Ουασιγκτον, ο Γιωργακης, μας καθοδηγουσε για
την ανεξαρτησια μας.... ποοοο συγκηνηθηκα  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

*ο*(ξω)*lsr* σας λέω  ::

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> ρε sokratisg αφου τα ειπαμε και τηλεφωνικα βγαλτε τα παλιοlink και μετα γυριστε .....  
> 
> 
> Μάνο εμείς εδώ στο Τεννεσύ θέλουμε το routing μας να ωριμάζει αργά, με την ησυχία του...
> Για αυτό πάμε με βήματα αργά αλλά δυνατά και χωρίς να αντιμετωπίζουμε τα προβλήματα που είχε ο Πειραιάς στο ξεκίνημά του.



Τα ιδια προβλημα αντιμετωπιζεται απλα ειστε λιγοι και δεν φενεται, 
σε λιγο δεν θα μπορεις να κατεβασεις τιποτα απο το LAN σου.... τα ορια στενευουν επικινδυνα, καλο και αγιο το traffic shapping αλλα 
δεν φτανει μονο αυτο....
κυκλο γρηγορα γιατι βλεπω να φτανει καλοκαιρι....

----------


## sokratisg

> σε λιγο δεν θα μπορεις να κατεβασεις τιποτα απο το LAN σου....





> κυκλο γρηγορα γιατι βλεπω να φτανει καλοκαιρι....


Αφήστε τα pc και γρήγορα στις παραλίες!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Πέραν της πλάκας πάντως, αύριο εάν όλα πάνε καλά θα κλείσει ο 1ος κύκλος  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

O sokratis και να μην μπορει να leecharei???
απαπα  ::

----------


## manoskol

Κανα νέο ?  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Όλα καλά. Εντός των επόμενων 1-2 ημερών ελπίζω να κλείσει ο πρώτος πολυπόθυτος κύκλος του OLSR μας. 

Άντε να κόψουμε καμιά διαδρομή και από εδώ μέσα!

Κόλαση θα γίνει!  ::

----------


## halek

ποιός καλέ???
πες μου ότι θα σηκώσει ο seaman το if του!!!

----------


## mojiro

> Όλα καλά. Εντός των επόμενων 1-2 ημερών ελπίζω να κλείσει ο πρώτος πολυπόθυτος κύκλος του OLSR μας. 
> 
> Άντε να κόψουμε καμιά διαδρομή και από εδώ μέσα!
> 
> Κόλαση θα γίνει!


απο ποτε εχετε OLSR ?  ::   ::  

OLSR το λετε αυτο ?  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> απο ποτε εχετε OLSR ?   
> 
> OLSR το λετε αυτο ?


Ενώ το δικό σας που τηρεί ΟΛΟΥΣ του κανόνες αποστάσεων/ποιότητας/ταχύτητας μεταξύ των λινκ σας, είναι και γ@μώ τα OLSR!  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Έλα Αλέκοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!??? OLSR με πόσους κόμβους είπες!?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Έλα Αλέκοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!??? OLSR με πόσους κόμβους είπες!?


36  ::  και περιμενουμε και μερικους ακομη  ::

----------


## stelios #1540

40irame moji  ::

----------


## manoskol

> Τρι Μάρ 20, 2007 5:24 pm
> Όλα καλά. Εντός των επόμενων 1-2 ημερών ελπίζω να κλείσει ο πρώτος πολυπόθυτος κύκλος του OLSR μας. 
> 
> Άντε να κόψουμε καμιά διαδρομή και από εδώ μέσα!
> 
> Κόλαση θα γίνει!


Σαν τα κουφετα τους τρώτε τους μηνες...
Ελα σε λιγο θα πάμε για τα μπανια που λέγαμε πιο πάνω....  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Σαν τα κουφετα τους τρώτε τους μηνες...
> Ελα σε λιγο θα πάμε για τα μπανια που λέγαμε πιο πάνω....


Δεν έρχεσαι μια βόλτα από το meeting της Κυριακής μπας και σφίξουν τα ζωνάρια!?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

Αλλος ενας... καλα το πάτε...  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Αλλος ενας... καλα το πάτε...


Ρε Μάνο δεν πας να κεντράρεις κανά πιάτο; 
Άντε μην σου στείλω από εκεί τον dimitriss και σας ψήσει όλους!  ::  

Το OLSR Καλλιθέας μέχρι στιγμής είναι σχεδιασμένο για να stressarei τις γραμμές μεταφοράς μας και να βλέπουμε που έχουμε πρόβλημα.

Αααα επίσης δρα ως ένας πολύ καλός πόλος έλξης για αρκετό traffic και μας κάνει να νιώθουμε περήφανοι που όλοι περνάνε μέσα από εμάς...

Ρεεε μας δουλεύεις; Τι θες να κάνω; Να ανέβω σε κάθε ταράτσα και να πιάνω τον καθένα από τα... γένια!; (είδες πώς συγκρατήθηκα ε;  ::  )

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Εεεπ !!! Με φώναξε κανείς ?
I am ready & Trendy !!!  ::

----------


## trendy

Με φώναξε κανείς;  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> .....





> .....


LoL!!!  ::   ::  

Δεν αφήνετε ούτε πευκοβελόνα να πέσει χάμω!

----------


## JollyRoger

μήπως διατίθενται πουθενά στατιστικά traffic & latency των links του confed?...

ψάχνω να βρώ που έχει πέσει το μπούκωμα και κατεβάζω απο τον αλασόνδρο με 30kbyte και δεν ξέρω που να ψάξω...  ::  ...

διαδρομή τρεχα γύρευε...  ::  ...


```
[email protected]:~$ tracepath www.alasondro.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        8.334ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   0.845ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)                 2.772ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)                  3.414ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)                5.752ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.tzitzis.awmn (10.84.231.165)                 6.078ms
 6:  gw-sv1ceb.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.97)                 asymm  7  79.186ms
 7:  gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn (10.80.198.122)               asymm  8  61.987ms
 8:  router2.kakalos.awmn (10.87.216.71)                  asymm  9  64.304ms
 9:  gw-kakalos.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.45)              asymm 10  65.428ms
10:  gw-sokratisg.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.229)              asymm 11  39.924ms
11:  router-2.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.2)                    asymm 12  56.376ms
12:  gw-eufonia.apollo.awmn (10.22.0.222)                 asymm 13  80.699ms
13:  10.27.231.253 (10.27.231.253)                        asymm 14  78.971ms
14:  10.27.228.22 (10.27.228.22)                          asymm 15  69.704ms
15:  www.alasondro.awmn (10.27.228.2)                     asymm 16  79.890ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 15 back 16
```

----------


## Cha0s

Ωραία διαδρομή για κόμβο που είναι σχετικά δίπλα μας  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> μήπως διατίθενται πουθενά στατιστικά traffic & latency των links του confed?...


Παλιά είχαμε το status.kallithea.awmn αλλά πλέον η ζώνη δεν παίζει για κάποιο λόγο (ask mew)

Δοκίμασε το http://status.sokratisg.awmn που όσο προλαβαίνω το συντηρώ.
Είναι ουσιαστικά το ίδιο site.

----------


## sokratisg

Από σήμερα το OLSR Καλλιθέας κλείνει λόγο μη αναγκαίας υποδομής για την στήριξη ενός σταθερού Confederation.

Όσοι έχουν λινκ με κόμβους που χρησιμοποιούσαν στο bgp το AS του Confederation (sokratisg #4016. sw1jra #6421, Seaman #7051), παρακαλούνται να αλλάξουν το remote-as από 4444 σε οτιδήποτε αντιστοιχεί στο πραγματικό nodeid του κόμβου με τον οποίο έχουνε το λινκ.

Ο μοναδικός κόμβος που συνεχίζει ακόμα και σήμερα να παίζει με OLSR (AS #4444) είναι ο MEW #588 και ο μόνος λόγος για αυτό είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποια access για να βγει και από αυτόν και ο ίδιος είναι πολύ απασχολημένος από πλευράς του λόγο εργασίας...(κουράγιο)

Δυστυχώς μετά από τόσο καιρό δεν μας βγήκε κάποιος κύκλος και σε γενικές γραμμές δεν μου αρέσει να καταρρέει το σύμπαν όταν ένας από τους δύο μου router κόλλαγε.

Μακάρι μελλοντικά να καταφέρουμε να το στήσουμε όπως πρέπει, άλλωστε έχουμε αρκετά λινκ μεταξύ μας σαν περιοχή, απλά θέλουμε ένα κλείσιμο κάπου.

Όπως και να έχει, η εμπειρία ήταν ανεπανάλυπτη και γενικότερα όλοι μάθαμε κάτι παραπάνω από πλευράς routing και βελτίωσης σήματος σε κεντράρισμα.

----------


## JollyRoger

εύγε για τη σύνεση!  :: 

μακάρι να 'ταν κι άλλοι έτσι!  ::

----------


## acoul

> Από σήμερα το OLSR Καλλιθέας κλείνει λόγο μη αναγκαίας υποδομής για την στήριξη ενός σταθερού Confederation.


καιρός να βρεθούν κάποιες ψυχές να οικοδομήσουν, στηρίξουν και αναπτύξουν αυτή την υποδομή που είναι τόσο χρήσιμη και απαραίτητη για το δίκτυο και καιρό τώρα απουσιάζει ...

----------


## sokratisg

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sokratisg
> 
> Από σήμερα το OLSR Καλλιθέας κλείνει λόγο μη αναγκαίας υποδομής για την στήριξη ενός σταθερού Confederation.
> 
> 
> καιρός να βρεθούν κάποιες ψυχές να οικοδομήσουν, στηρίξουν και αναπτύξουν αυτή την υποδομή που είναι τόσο χρήσιμη και απαραίτητη για το δίκτυο και καιρό τώρα απουσιάζει ...


Το OLSR της Καλλιθέας για πιο λόγο είναι χρήσιμο για το δίκτυο;

Δεν ρίξαμε καμιά οικοδομή, ένα routing protocoll κλείσαμε...  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ετοιμο απο εμενα το λινκ με τον Θαλαση (seaman #7051).

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Γυρισα και εγω στα κανονικά (AS= 58 :: . Ελπίζω να το διαβάσει κανένα απότ α link μου να το αλλάξει.

----------


## halek

μου χάλασες το uptime!!!  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> μου χάλασες το uptime!!!


εμ, βάλτε κανα TrueLinux να ανοιγοκλείνετε το olsr όποτε θελετε!  ::

----------


## EOS

> Γυρισα και εγω στα κανονικά (AS= 58. Ελπίζω να το διαβάσει κανένα απότ α link μου να το αλλάξει.





Χάρη, μήπως το λινκ μας είναι κολλημένο?

----------


## costas43gr

> μου χάλασες το uptime!!!


Γιατι, το εκανες ρεβοοτ? δεν χρειαζετε αν τα περνας με κονσολα...  ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

το olsr δεν έχει console  ::  θελει kill

----------


## halek

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από halek
> 
> μου χάλασες το uptime!!!
> 
> 
> Γιατι, το εκανες ρεβοοτ? δεν χρειαζετε αν τα περνας με κονσολα...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

> το olsr δεν έχει console  θελει kill


Νομιζω δεν ηταν στον conf. ειχε λινκ με αυτο, οποτε η quagga παιζει με τελνετ.....τεσπα, αν περασεις νεο αρχειο .conf κανεις ρεββοτ να το παρει.

----------


## halek

> Νομιζω δεν ηταν στον conf. ειχε λινκ με αυτο, οποτε η quagga παιζει με τελνετ.....τεσπα, αν περασεις νεο αρχειο .conf κανεις ρεββοτ να το παρει.


ακριβώς αυτό...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Lock plz

----------

